# Stealth Heater Plastic Cups



## sapolice (Dec 20, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find the black suction cups to fit the Stealth Heaters?

Thanks in advance.

WC


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

LFS


----------



## sapolice (Dec 20, 2003)

Have not seen any at the LFS here. Is there a national chain LFS you are referring to?

Thanks

WC


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

You may have to ask and they can order them. Otherwise I would suggest ordering them direct from one of the forums sponsors.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

You may have to ask and they can order them. Otherwise I would suggest ordering them direct from one of the forums sponsors.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

The black suction cups for the stealth heater aren't very good. You might be better off getting better suction cups and rigging them to the clamp. That's what I did. It's been hanging for 5 months now and hasn't come loose yet.


----------



## sapolice (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

mine for my stealth you can find in my trash can no good


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Over time all suction cups suck. The suction cups on my Eheim, Stealth, Tom's surface skimmer and feeding rings all lost suction. You might want to try Magclip Magnet Suction Cups. That Fish Place sells them and I'm sure others do, too. They aren't cheap, but they beat useless suction cups.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

748johnd said:


> Over time all suction cups suck. The suction cups on my Eheim, Stealth, Tom's surface skimmer and feeding rings all lost suction. You might want to try Magclip Magnet Suction Cups. That Fish Place sells them and I'm sure others do, too. They aren't cheap, but they beat useless suction cups.


I saw those in a LFS. I was surprised more at the packaging than the price. The packaging I saw included the MagClips and one of each size holder. So if you needed 2 for a heater or 3-4 for a spraybar, you would have to buy many packages. At that price I could have bought enough replacement suction cups to cover all my tanks and last a lifetime.

However i must say it really did look like the perfect solution to suction cups wearing out.

One last note. I have been quite successful revitalizing worn out suction cups (the ones that get hard and flat then lose their suction) just by boiling some water and tossing them in for a minute. It seems they take on their original shape again and become soft and pliable like when they were new. Even just holding them under hot water from the faucet will help.


----------



## cosmic charlie (Oct 14, 2005)

seems that all suction cups no matter what become rigid after some time and need replacement. Ill try partsrep's "boiling" method next time and see if it works. its a great idea to try. Those cups are $$$$$.

contact your Local Fish Store ("local" being an important word) and someone there should know what is the correct replacement.

I have a stealth heater in my 55 gal. bought from the LFS and the first thing I asked about was if there were replacement suction cups available, and the "senior" employee (who I trust) was able to tell me there were replacements available....they do exist. *** had my stealth for about 2 yrs and am about to seek replacement cups myself....

I have a fresh EHEIM 1/16" set sealed in ziplocs and ready to go cause they were available the last time I was at the store.

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

